# lots of tummy pains - 7 wks pregnant



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Can anyone help although I have been pregnant before I never experienced these pains.  I am only 7 weeks pregnant and due my first scan tomorrow - absolutely bricking it!!!!  I have been experiencing tummy pains, nothing sharp or untoward, but a general ache all over my tummy even at the top.  Has anyone else had these pains?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Meggie

I had tummy pains during both my pg's. I was told that there were ''stretching ''pains.

All the best for tomorrow  

jxx


----------

